# Last One To Post Wins. Part Deux



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Always a great posting game. Participate or better yet don't and this shall be proof of my containing of PURE WIN!!!
that being said the champs right here so far.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Victory will not come that easy Cuz!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

what?!?! also when was part one?


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

last time a mod won - he posted, then closed the thread


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

need_redz said:


> last time a mod won - he posted, then closed the thread


thats cheating


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

oh yeh that was chilldawg i remember


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

I Can Mate said:


> last time a mod won - he posted, then closed the thread


thats cheating
[/quote]
No that's what separates the winners from the losers


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

need_redz said:


> last time a mod won - he posted, then closed the thread


thats cheating
[/quote]
No that's what separates the winners from the losers
[/quote]

exactly. thats why your still in the kitchen


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I like it


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

then dont post


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

dfhgdf hg


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

His Majesty said:


> then dont post


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

WINNER RIGHT HERE!!!


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Cuz clearly loves this thread


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

What not to like about it!!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

This is a post whores dream.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

9/11


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

God bless.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Murphy18 said:


> This is a post whores dream.


i thought aqhu was a post whores dream?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

GRAMPA GRAMPA DONT SIT ON MY FACE


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I win!!!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I afraid you do not!!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

No one will win unless a mod locks it.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^^^^^...Cuz rackin' up posts on this thread like my Skins will rack up "W"'s this year!!...


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I pull ahead for the victory!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

toaster ovens


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

WTF


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

bunch of sluts


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Theres just nothing you can say in here


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

....I WIN!!....


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I like using a tape measure because it makes me feel like a man.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

tape measure? i use an electronic lazer beam as i have to measure in light years.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

....always wanted to use that one!!...just never had a reason until now!...


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Is it weird that im drinking beer and eating ice cream at the same time?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

winna winna chicken dinna!!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

You be starving!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

GRAMPA GRAMPA DONT SIT ON MY FACE


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Grampa will not help you win nudding


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

GRAMPA PLEASE CLOSE THE DOOR WHEN URINATING !!!!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I pee into the wind.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

UHHHH GRAMPA THAT WOMAN IS 45 YEARS YOUR JUNIOR!!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Haters lick my balls. Twice


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

GRAMPA DO NOT GO INTO THE WOMENS BATHROOM...YOUR ARE A MAN


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

eciwt .sllab ym kcil sretaH


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

GRAMPA DO NOT HARASS THAT PUERTO RICAN!!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Your grampa is a sexual predator!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

NO GRAMPA WE DO NOT WANT TO HEAR ANYMORE WAR STORIES...YOU WERE IN THE NAVY!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

somebody call the amberlamps!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

GRAMPA YOU HAVE ABSOLUTELY NO REASON TO NOT TRUST THE JAPANESE.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Even with Grampa in your corner you still lose to me!!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

GRAMPA THAT MARTINI WILL AFFECT YOUR HEART MEDICATIONS


----------



## Mason1 (Jan 18, 2010)

If you aint first you're last!


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

SHAKE 'N' BAKE


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

GRAMPA JUST BECAUSE I SAID HELLO TO A VIETNAMESE SHOP KEEPER DOES NOT MEAN I AM UNPATRIOTIC.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

I feel sorry for your maader


----------



## Mason1 (Jan 18, 2010)

Somebody sh*t on the coats!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

GRAMPA WE CROSS ON GREEN NOT RED!!!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

The only reason RnR started this game is because he knows he can win by just locking this sucker at any time he feels. And then watch everyone die a little inside.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

GRAMPA PEOPLE DO NOT WANT TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR VISIT TO MAINE.


----------



## Mason1 (Jan 18, 2010)

There is a turd in the punch bowl!


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

GRAMPA THAT KID IS A LEGAL CITIZEN, LEAVE HIM ALONE.


----------



## Mason1 (Jan 18, 2010)

If you have sex with a prostitute against her will is it considered rape or shoplifting?


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

put grampa in a home


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

GRANDPA WE ARE ALLOWED TO SPEAK FREELY AGAINST COMMUNISM..THIS IS AMERICA


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

GRAMPA DO ME A FAVOR AND GO AND PUNCH DANNY TANNER SQUARE IN THE f*cking FACE


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

GRAMPA WE CAN AFFORD YOUR MEDICARE.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

NO GRAMPA I CHOOSE TO WEAR MY PANTS BELOW MY WAIST....I DO NOT NEED A BELT


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

GRAMPA DO NOT SLEEP ON THE SIDEWALK

WAIT.........?

Grampa? Get up grampa this is not funny!

GRAMPA!!!!!!!

GRAMPAA!!!!

SOMEBODY CALLL 911 HES NOT BREATHING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

He's dead! He's finally dead!

HAVE FUN IN HELL GRAMPA YOU MISERABLE f*ck!!!!

IM FREE!!!


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Grampa Tanner


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

bs


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

6 pages already?? Spam seems to be popular


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

why the f*ck is there so many useless smileys


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I need not cheat to be full of WIN!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

where yous gettin those


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Open up the smilies press ALT AND F4 at once it opens up a new window


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Murphy stop this behaviour and go to bed child.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

DIRTY DEEDS DONE DIRT CHEAP


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Won a tenner on the lottery


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

How NOT to get out of jail

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/e/16711680/wshhyiwSL5k7jSOu33fJ


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

^^


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

bump


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

i want to win


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Too bad so SAD!!


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

keep it goin


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> How NOT to get out of jail
> 
> http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/e/16711680/wshhyiwSL5k7jSOu33fJ


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=p1jUNfZMU60


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Holy sh*t Wisco you can EMBED!!









On unrelated matters!

WIN!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2010)

Snooze you lose


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Holy sh*t Wisco you can EMBED!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

new plan : get your guys trust - become a mod - then close of this thread and win


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

HOLY f*ck it just hit me too!!

Wisco finally learned how to embed a video!!



need_redz said:


> new plan : get your guys trust - become a mod - then close of this thread and win


-excerpt from the *Piranha Fury Moderating Handbook and Rules*

#87 Never Trust A Serbian.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

I got some powerful people running my campaign - I will be your new leader within days... You can be " second in charge '' in my absence if you take care of some people for me


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

huh


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^ why do have ernesto in your avatar, he was a coward who screamed at the enemy "dont shoot im worth more to you alive than dead"


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

thats my #REMOVED#


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

i have respect for the cuban revolution. they didn't start out as communist; they just wanted to overthrow the current corrupt batista government. American economic policies forced them into communism.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

You are a fool! El Che helped Castro enslave Cuba. He buried thousands of innocents who were just trying to escape to freedom. You just think he is the man because you see **** and Homos who have never picked up a history book wear t-shirts with his face on it.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

he was a fawkin g thats all there is to it


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

im not justifying them moving toward communism or killing people. however, they were justified in overthrowing the batista government, which was very corrupt.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Trigga said:


> he was a fawkin g thats all there is to it


Why? Most of his campaigns were failures. If you refused to be a slave to Communism he would have ripped your balls off. He got pwned by Bolivian soldiers, even if he started with good intentions, he thought he could force people to live in harmony. The real che was a terrorist, murdered, and stalinist.

Go talk about how he "was a g" with your friends and buy a f*cking t-shirt for capitalism.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

You need take that crap to AQHU. This thread is my victory lane$


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

bump


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

In for the steal.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

RNR just close it and win ***


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2010)

This could go on forever!!

This is the thread that never ends, it just goes on and on my friends


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

There is no need to cheat for certain VICTORY!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

ksls said:


> This could go on forever!!
> 
> This is the thread that never ends, it just goes on and on my friends


You mean just like AQHU?


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2010)

some ppl started writing in it, not knowing what it was
And now they keep on writing in it forever just because!


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

... Probably not


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

bump


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

AND I NEED YOU MORE THAN EVER AND IF YOU HOLD ME HOLD ME TIGHT WELL BE HOLDING ON FOREVER


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

what is this


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Another WIN for me ICEE


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Not so fast partner


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I f*cking hate people that make spam threads and the only reason it stays open is because the original poster is a god damn mod. A friggin' Mod. You think I don't want to start 8 page long spam threads? You think I don't like spamming? God sometimes the people on this site make me want to perform a kidney extraction on myself using a kitchen utensil without any anesthesia.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Make a spam thread and see if it stays open, spam to most is not what I see it!! We need ways to keep busy as you can only post about f*cking powerhead placement so much!!

OH and I WIN!!!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

or u can only post angered so much


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I f*cking hate people who mess with people because people are messy.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

I hate dragon ball z


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

x2 Dragon BALLZ on your cheek


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

what about your face


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

*HEY* its me DANNY TANNER,

I was just here spamming the forum, up until I realized that spam spelled backwards spells MAPS.

And then it hit me!!

........................................

*I LOVE MAPS!!!!*


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Danny Tanner said:


> *HEY* its me DANNY TANNER,
> 
> I was just here spamming the forum, up until I realized that spam spelled backwards spells MAPS.
> 
> ...


+ for this. hahahaa


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

I'M BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

bunch of degenerates


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

bump for the win


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2010)

just A QUICK HEADS UP...


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

No thnaks


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

muah hahhahhaha


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

No I win!!


----------

